# Forex trading club



## koconnor (26 Jan 2010)

Hi all,

I was wondering if there would be any interest in a forex trading club here in Ireland. 

The concept is simple; we get together once a week and talk about a strategy that we have looked at the previous week and then teach/show the other group members how the strategy works (if at all) and what tips they would use for it.

We can all then backtest the strategy to see if it does work and decide then whether to add it to our arsenal of trading tools.

It might be a little fun to meet fellow traders both new to trading and experienced forex traders too. We can swap and share tips, even something as simple as using the trading platform which can be a nightmare for a noob.

If there's interest out there do let me know and I can put the wheels in motion for some sort of a plan


----------



## misscharlott (26 Jan 2010)

I would be interested. I once did a cyclical share course but other than that am a complete novice however find the idea very exciting. 

Not sure if I would have any of my own tips to share with you but would be happy to meet analyse trends that week, discuss new movements in the market etc.


----------



## koconnor (26 Jan 2010)

Sounds good - there's a couple of people interested. We need a few more.

I'm not an experienced trader, however have some experience in trading and specifically currencies through the use of demo accounts and the MT4 platform.

If we could gain maybe ten interested parties that would agree to meet say once a week in the evenings we could start sharing information between each other.

We can arrange to hire a small room in a convenient hotel with a screen we can plug into. I can provide the Wifi if none available.

We'll leave it open to see do we gain any more interest before taking things further.


----------



## mercman (26 Jan 2010)

What part of the country are you based ?


----------



## koconnor (26 Jan 2010)

Was thinking Dublin City Centre/Maynooth/Naas areas as long as it suits the masses.

May be able to sort out a nice room and a good deal in the Carton House of a Tues/Thur with Wifi and big screen if that is of any use.

After work between say 730pm to 930pm for the NY close. 

Just thowing it out there.


----------



## koconnor (26 Jan 2010)

On a positive note - going long on the cadjpy 30M has put me into a small number of pips profit... lol.


----------



## Bump (26 Jan 2010)

> After work between say 730pm to 930pm for the NY close.


Hardcore! ;-)

Sounds good. It'd be useful to have the Wifi & screen - it could be used to show examples, indicators, trades, whatever from the past week.

Count me in.


----------



## koconnor (26 Jan 2010)

Bump said:


> Hardcore! ;-)
> 
> Sounds good. It'd be useful to have the Wifi & screen - it could be used to show examples, indicators, trades, whatever from the past week.
> 
> Count me in.



Nice one Bump.

Spoken with the Carton House and waiting to hear back on a price. This way I'll have a ball park to work with when looking at other venues... 

In other news, my long just turned short


----------



## Bump (26 Jan 2010)

Great.... not about the trade, about the venue ;-) Carton House would be a good one to get, close to the N4 so handy for anyone coming from the city. Another option could be NUI Maynooth, I'm sure they wouldn't mind us using a lecture hall for a few hours in the evening.

What lot size are you trading? What's your TP & SL?


----------



## koconnor (26 Jan 2010)

0.10 lot size, sl 84.256 and TP 84.616
Was trading a strategy I often use which works approx 70% of the time. I'll leave it run to tp or sl.


----------



## koconnor (27 Jan 2010)

If we can get between 12 and 15 people on a regular basis it might be worth having a member of the investor sector home into our meetings for a discussion. I've made contcat with a couple of companies here in Ireland to see what the response is like.

I have a couple of confirmed interests from people here on AAM which is positive.
At the moment it's only a get together to swap ideas, strategies and trading tips. This does also include complete noobs interested in FX trading. Things like how to use the platforms, information on brokers, how to use a demo account etc. All the things a new trader needs to know, and me included.


----------



## misscharlott (27 Jan 2010)

Im impressed by the proactiveness of this lil group. If you need any help let me know.


----------



## help_me (27 Jan 2010)

Hiya,
I would be interested to understand Forex and Finance.
I wouldn't be able to give any inputs but I'll be a speedbreaker pls let me know if I could join you guys.
In either case *GOOD LUCK* with your ventures!

Cheers

P.S: *Tue & Thru I cant make it !*
would you guys consider Fri,Mon,Wed, Sat or Sun instead (Thx!)


----------



## blacksmith (27 Jan 2010)

Hi lads, 
I would also be very interested but Im living in Co. Clare so, i dont see any posibility of meeting you in Dublin regularly but i would like to keep in touch anyway.
I didn't trade currencies yet, only stocks and indexes. I dont have much experience but I keep trying, reading, and taking part in chats and forums.....
You had a very good idea and hope it helps you to improve.
Good luck


----------



## koconnor (27 Jan 2010)

Ah, lovely to see some interest here - thanks all for posting.

Blacksmith - maybe if there's enough interest in your neck of the woods a group could get together there too - then we could sort of "swap notes" etc...

Anyway let's see if there's a few more interested.

Thanks


----------



## blacksmith (27 Jan 2010)

Yes, let's wait for more people...


----------



## Bump (28 Jan 2010)

Folks, koconnor and myself have set up a Google Group called Irish Traders.

It's an informal group and is simply a way for like
minded people to share ideas and strategies, and
basically help one another out. Non of the "advice" given or ideas
shared, whether it be on the mailing list, or directly from one member
to another, should be taken as professional advice. If you decide to
trade your life savings based on the advice of another member then it
is entirely at your own risk. Personally, I only trade during a
full-moon, against the trend, and of course while wearing my lucky
tinfoil hat ;-)

Another important point to note, is that anyone joining the group with
a view to selling their product, whether it be a self help book, a
holy grail trading system, or an" Expert Advisor guaranteeing 100%
returns over 2 days" etc, will be kindly asked to leave. We all get
enough spam into our Inbox. If you want to
flog your old PC and 24" flatscreen monitor because you bought a
Bloomberg Terminal, that's OK - but selling your trading systems etc
isn't allowed. This group is about sharing information, not selling
it.

Don't worry if you're not living close to Dublin, let's just get a mailing list together and see where it goes from there - maybe we can all meet up in Athlone or somewhere central once a year! ;-)

I should also add that the group is not specifically for FOREX - it's for anyone interested in trading regardless of the market or asset.

To sign up to the group send an email to irish.traders.group@gmail.com


----------



## koconnor (28 Jan 2010)

Thanks Bump


----------



## koconnor (1 Feb 2010)

Getting some people PM'ing us expressing interest... The is great news lads. Make sure to send an email to irish.traders.group@gmail.com to get in on the group's list.


----------



## Kristopher (11 Feb 2010)

I am very much interested in forex and finance. Forex is the new wave of investing for individual and active traders. I think almost 90% of the part time traders that I know of want to become full time forex traders in the near future.


----------



## mercman (12 Feb 2010)

Blacksmith. I'm in Galway and we could link up for this. PM me if you wish


----------



## jensena (15 Feb 2010)

I'm curious about this are you guys going to study the charts or use fundamental analysis and what time frame are you thinking about with your trades. Also why Forexs over normal stock as the way I see it at least I can work out probability with normal shares and get paid for routing and bringing liquidy to the market but not so with the more volitile Forex.  

Have you guys used e-signal or L-speed?

Anna


----------



## toubkal (15 Feb 2010)

I am interested. Dont have much trading experience, but have traded shares on US markets...

I live very near Carton Hse.


----------



## demoivre (15 Feb 2010)

jensena said:


> I can work out probability with normal shares and get paid for routing and bringing liquidy to the market but not so with the more volitile Forex.



Can you elaborate?


----------



## jensena (15 Feb 2010)

Which part? probability is based on trend and volume, the candles will give you this. Who's trading right now look to the VIC and the TICK's. By watching my stop I dont have to be right all the time. Direct access through a ECN can allow a passive purchase so no cost incured. Its easy to read moving averages with shares but Forex is different.

Remember for every buyer there's a seller, and not to be caught on the wrong side of a trade. Most of the experienced traders I worked with stayed with half a dozen company stocks and thats all.

I think Forex is difficult and wonder why people with less experience would wish to trade it.

Anna


----------



## beekeeper (15 Feb 2010)

I have traded proprietary FX and FX options for banks in London for 7 years and in Dublin for 5 years.  I have changed career but still trade from home.  

If the group gets up and running I would not mind going along some night and answering any questions people may have of FX trading.  I hope this might be some assistance.

Good luck


----------



## themoneyman (16 Feb 2010)

anyone interested in doing same around Cork?


----------



## Kristopher (11 Mar 2010)

Forex trading holds significant differences to stocks trading. Still trading from home can be a great advantage. It's the best way to make profits. At the same time we need to have a forex training.


----------



## Mikey G (14 Sep 2012)

I would like to know if you found any FX traders in Cork. I have yet to meet someone that I can have a good chat with about FX trading without them looking at me like I am off my head.


----------



## RichInSpirit (26 Dec 2012)

I was disappointed that the thread about forex robots this morning was deleted so quick.

I've never traded forex but accidently met a real life part time trader this year who had started machine trading about 2 years ago and was surprised that it worked so good. 
He showed me some of the php scrips he was using and it's just like simple computer programming. 
I was surprised that machine trading is so easily available to the masses. 
But I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Dec 2012)

Hi Rich 

If you or any other frequent poster start a thread on it, it will be left.

If a first time poster starts a thread on it, it will be regarded as spam and deleted. 

Brendan


----------



## PSheridan (17 Oct 2016)

Did the trading Club idea ever get off the ground and if so can you put me in touch with the organiser which seems to be K O'Connor. Please pass on my email address if you wish. I would be interested doing a daily Forex movement review by skype with like minded traders.


----------

